# Barking dog.. 9 mos old



## scruffy3214 (Oct 2, 2008)

I found this welch corgi puppy in the paper and paid only $20 for her and she has been abused and ran away from the first home. but thats all I know about her.. but she loves me to death.. won't let me work on the computer..barks constantly and don't know what to do about it? I know she has me under control and my nerves get shot..Put her in the cage and cover her up for awhile.. today I put her muzzle on but it makes me feel bad for her.
But so far she is taking a nap and I can countinue with this messag.. She also want to bark at other dogs . and almost got into a fight with a pit bull
help.. I would like to beat her too.. ha not really


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

scruffy3214 said:


> won't let me work on the computer..barks constantly and don't know what to do about it? I know she has me under control and my nerves get shot..


Tell her "quiet" in a calm voice. Wait for 5 seconds of silence then treat and praise. You may have to wait a while at first. You might let her see the treat while she is barking. When you get consistent 5 seconds of quiet time, raise the bar to 10 seconds. After 10 seconds of reliablity, work on 15. By the time you get to 20, your problem will probably be gone. Don't expect this to happen in a day. It will take a while. 

After she is reliable, wean the treats off gradually. For example, for a week, treat 3/4 of the time. The next week treat 1/2 the time and the next week 1/4 the time. ALWAYS treat sometimes.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

scruffy3214 said:


> She also want to bark at other dogs . and almost got into a fight with a pit bull
> help.. I would like to beat her too.. ha not really



When I got my first dog, he liked to bark a lot at other dogs too. He would even lunge at them... and he only weighs 3.5lbs! I started taking him to the dog park. At first I would go when I new not many dogs would be there, just to see how he would react. Being a small dog I knew he couldn't hurt anyone else, I just wanted to make sure he wouldn't get hurt by starting a fight. In the beginning he was really scared, and wouldn't leave my side. But now, he takes off and plays with the other dogs and has a great time.
Being as your pooch was abused, she is likely to be more defensive. Just try and let her know other dogs are okay. Ask a friend with a dog if they would be willing to walk with their dog on a leash towards you with the pup on a leash. Let her smell the other dog. She should get used to it sooner or later. 
You could also contact a behavorist. They would certainly have better knowledge on the issue.


----------



## scruffy3214 (Oct 2, 2008)

So far it worked even without a treat.. the quiet voice and saying good girl.. thanks I will keep it up.??? I used to yell.. ha


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Tell her "quiet" in a calm voice. Wait for 5 seconds of silence then treat and praise. You may have to wait a while at first. You might let her see the treat while she is barking. When you get consistent 5 seconds of quiet time, raise the bar to 10 seconds. After 10 seconds of reliablity, work on 15. By the time you get to 20, your problem will probably be gone. Don't expect this to happen in a day. It will take a while.


I've been using this technique for my dog, and it's calming things down a LOT. She's listening. It's not completely under control yet, but it's definitely working a lot better since I got the treats =D


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yorkie Mom said:


> When I got my first dog, he liked to bark a lot at other dogs too. He would even lunge at them... and he only weighs 3.5lbs! I started taking him to the dog park. At first I would go when I new not many dogs would be there, just to see how he would react. Being a small dog I knew he couldn't hurt anyone else, I just wanted to make sure he wouldn't get hurt by starting a fight.


(Completely off subject) We had a Chihuahua/Pom mix when my daughter was about 9 months old. She was great with her and us and our cats. We took her outside to train her off leash. The ONE time we did, this HUGE ST. Bernard from next door got loose and chewed her up. He must've thought she was a squeaky toy. He picked her up, THREW her aside, ran after her, picked her back up, tossed her in the air. All the while I'm screaming bloody murder and crying. Yelling at this dog (whom I've met before and was NOT a mean dog at all) But he just wouldn't let her go. The neighbor's came running over. They thought he'd gotten ahold of my baby since I was screaming like that. I am tearing up just writing this. After the attack, they paid the vet bills and she had a broken leg and air pockets in her side. When you touched her side, it felt and sounded like wax paper was inside her. After she was healed, she wasn't the same. She kept trying to attack our daughter and was extremely aggressive. We had to find her a new home with no children. I miss her so much....Sorry for rambling, your quote about not wanting him to get hurt by getting into a fight made me think of it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that is a horrifying scenario! That poor little dog, I can't imagine how traumatizing that must've been for him, I always worry for little dogs just because they are so vulnerable to everything in life.


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive been told by others that if you teach your dog to bark then you can also turn it off whenever you like. Interesting i know, but it works.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh wow. That's horrible... I have always been a little worried at the dog park, just because there is usually a dog or two that I don't know... but now I'm going to be paranoid! That's such a horrible story, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

The thing is Yorkie Mom is that they were at home and the neighbors dog came over. I personally hate dog parks, and that is another thread thingy to start. But, poor Gypsey was tossed like a stuffed animal, and being Rocky's Mom, I had to originally pay, and that poor thing I didn't think that she would live. No broken bones, but lots of other things wrong. I still wish that I had taken her, but, no, she went to a good home anyway.


----------

